# Peperomia verschaffeltii



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I picked up a Peperomia the other day. It looks like P. verschaffeltii. i dont have a camera so i was wondering if there where anyother peps that looked simular and if anyone has any info on them.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Does yours look like this:


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

no. more like this


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have this one which may be a Piper but it look similar


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

It looks pretty much just like the pic i posted but none of the leaves are bent or curled. Its hard to tell but the leaves might be a hair thicker too.


----------

